# 70 gallon oceanic lizard lounge



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Home to a pair of D. Azureus my buddy brought this tank home partially planted with stand and canopy (lighting includes 55watt cf x2).
Ultasonic humidified pipes in behind the drift wood.














































que the fog machine..



















I love working on big tanks oh if i only had mt own...


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks awesome! I personally would have gone with something that climbs a little more in that tank, but whatever makes him happy


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Rambo67 said:


> I personally would have gone with something that climbs a little more in that tank,quote]
> 
> Azuerus like climbing too.


----------



## wildboxer (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice. I also like your avitar, I have a picture kinda' like that it shows a reflection of my son teasing my daughter.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Thanks my son was reading a book on the couch and the refection was unoticed on the little camera lcd until i saw it on the computer.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I love your tank, I like how planted the back wall is, great job.
Good luck, Curt.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

How big is that tank? Looks very nice.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Kyle it's 70 gallons.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice!



MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> Azuerus like climbing too.


I agree. They'll use however much vertical/horizontal space you give 'em, so those froggies must be stoked!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

They are all over the place. They have produced over 80 eggs yet just 1 viable tad to date whose still growing. She's over two years old he's a little over 1 yr.


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

That is the type of tank I envisioned when I first got into this hobby. Moss, mist, and plants all over the place creating the illusion of a tropical forest. Very nice! 

I like those lizard lounge tanks. I have a 30 hex lizard lounge I picked up for some tree frogs I had at the time (almost 10 yrs ago, now that I think of it...holy crap, I'm getting old). I will most likely use it as a pumilio tank one of these days. Fun stuff...anyways, congrats on the great tank. It looks sweet!

Scott


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love the planting in the back!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Great looking tank, what does the back wall consist of. Is it great stuff? And or how did you accomplish it. Looks awesome.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Great looking tank! Oceanic Lizard Lounges are like the Cadillacs of terrariums--solidly built. I have several-- carryovers from my years raising day geckoes. 
Did you modify the vents? Looks like there's screening placed over the vents...
Regards,
Scott


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

The background consists of 3 large vertical cork curls which are stuffed in place with tons of spagnum moss. ( came essembled like that).

Vents were modified with no-see-um squares neatly scotch taped over on the edges.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2007)

Is that a money tree in the second pic below that alocasia?


----------

